# [SOLVED]snd-hda-intel with no sound (used to use model=g71v)

## KShots

Hey all,

I finally decided to attempt to tackle my laptop's recently missing sound (for many months it has gone away in linux, works fine in windows), and found that the newer alsa drivers don't support my chipset. I'm running on an old ASUS G72GX laptop with the ALC663 chipset (alsa-info output here). I used to be able to get this to work by supplying the "model=g71v" parameter to the snd_hda_intel module, but alsa has removed support for this apparently in 1.0.25 (changelog link (search for g71v))(which was apparently introduced in kernel version 3.2).

Does anyone have this working on this model laptop? Did the alsa devs provide a different model to utilize or did they just leave us hanging? Do I have any options other than to regress to 3.1.x and hard mask all future kernels?

----------

## Navar

Just a quick response here as I'm about to head out the door...

I see the model you mention associated with ALC662.  

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA: HDA: Add new revision for ALC662

 

I read that as all you need to ensure is that you have support for that in your kernel to try to match up your "model=g71v" support prior.  As in that they didn't remove support (which were associated as being 'quirks'), but revised the code for that module to probably do a better job of auto detecting your specific compatible hardware for use with the ALC662 (Realtek I presume?).  I don't see the changelog listing 663, even though your alsainfo did.  I presume you've tried without specifying that (g71v) model option as well.

Maybe see if ALC662 support is in your kernel.  I'm also not a big fan of additional layers (such as pulseaudio) being piled on before the underlying layer seems to function as this can just add to the confusion.

----------

## Navar

Also, you've referenced the documentation HD-Audio.txt and HD-Audio-Models.txt in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ ?

Google for ALC663: SKU not ready 0x598301f0 will probably also help you out, such as the advice given in this older thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-760469-start-0.html

With 3.7 kernel, this is what you're given to work with from Models documentation mentioned above:

```

ALC662/663/272

==============

  mario         Chromebook mario model fixup

  asus-mode1    ASUS

  asus-mode2    ASUS

  asus-mode3    ASUS

  asus-mode4    ASUS

  asus-mode5    ASUS

  asus-mode6    ASUS

  asus-mode7    ASUS

  asus-mode8    ASUS

  inv-dmic      Inverted internal mic workaround

```

----------

## KShots

I tried every one of those modes to no avail back in May. Oddly enough, I went back to having nothing defined at all, and when I migrated from openrc to systemd it started magically working again. Apparently, there are many people with this problem, but I have not yet seen any of them claim to have any success. To those still looking, use systemd and your sound should start working.

----------

